
Show HN: CloudRail Now on Swift – Unified APIs for Storage, Social Networks, - licobo
https://github.com/CloudRail/cloudrail-si-ios-sdk
======
licobo
After an Objective-C library, we've now ported our Unified API on Swift as
well. We would love to get feedback from Swift developers about the library in
general but also how the interfaces are designed, documentation etc. Thanks!

